# what was first?



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

What was the first book you read on a Kindle?

Mine was the memoirs of US Grant.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Plain Truth by Jodi Picoult


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, it was 4 years ago and I don't remember. 

But it was probably either  or  as those were the first two I bought.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

I had to really think back because I received my Kindle as a gift for Christmas 2008.

I read this first because it was free:



After that, I read the other two in the series, which were also free:

 

I was surprised at how much I enjoyed those books because I was just killing time until I could get this one:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I started a spreadsheet finally once I got my first kindle in 2008. K1.

So I read these 2 as my first books on Kindle, pretty sure.

 

Its crazy looking back almost 2 years and the deals I used to get. I paid only 3.99 for Outlander and I think its been even free once after that. And Knight in Shining Armour was only 1 dollar .

I went on a buy frenzy in those early days.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And I paid a whole PENNY for it in 2008.


----------



## Craig Allen (Apr 2, 2011)

It was pretty good steampunk adventure. A sort of cross between Sherlock Holmes and classic sci-fi (think Jules Verne and H.G. Wells here). Highly recommended.


----------



## cheriereich (Feb 12, 2011)

Stephen King's _Ur_. It was the first book I downloaded and the first I read.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

A group of friends wanted to read _Lonesome Dove_. Since it was a really long book, I decided to get a Kindle so it would be easier to carry around.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

The Fifth Witness by Michael Connelly.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

cheriereich said:


> Stephen King's _Ur_. It was the first book I downloaded and the first I read.


i think this was my first also. if not, it was one of the ST:TOS books that were the main reason i bought my kindle.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

The Innocent by Vincent Zandri.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

I don't remember, but I'm pretty sure it was a freebie...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

World Without End by Ken Follett  

I wish I had the foresight to go on a buying frenzy when I got my first kindle; World Without End was a new release and I think I paid $6.99 for it.  I would often not buy a new book until I had finished reading the one I was on when I was new to Kindle.  Now, I snatch up free books like crazy!


----------



## jasonzc (Dec 23, 2011)

I want to say Jitterbug Perfume by Tom Robbins, because I had skipped to the end reading it to my girlfriend, and then we had to go back and finish it without the paperback on hand.


----------



## Rob May (Jun 18, 2012)

The first ebook I bought and read was Crushing the Microstakes (http://www.blackrain79.com/), a poker book which pretty much paid for itself and the Kindle by teaching me to, if not crush, then at least slightly bother the microstakes.

Rob


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

At the Earth's Core by Edgar Rice Burroughs.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't remember for sure - I bought them both on Aug 21, 2008. It was either...
$3.96 or  $4.79


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Had to go back to my 2008 orders.. it was Phillip Margolin's Executive Privilege:


----------



## hs (Feb 15, 2011)

The first book I read on a Kindle was _The Hunger Games_. Talk about a tough act to follow! After reading it, I thought reading on Kindles made books better, but it turned out that _The Hunger Games_ was just an awesome book.


----------



## DL Kilcrease (Aug 5, 2012)

Alice in Wonderland, one of my favorites!

I read Calico Joe, by John Grisham, and A Dangerous Fortune, by Ken Follett.

Now I'm reading 2312, by Kim Stanley Robinson.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

The Call Of The Wild, by Jack London.

"As you love me Buck. As you love me."

*sigh*


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I downloaded a bunch of public domain classics, but the first book I actually finished was Hush Money by Susan Bischoff.


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

Mine was Catching Fire


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My first was a science fiction novel called Uller Uprising. I had loved it when I read it in college, and it is out of copyright and available cheap. It was okay, but didn't live up to my memories. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TRGoodman (Jul 9, 2012)

_A Stitch In Time_ by Andrew J Robinson. It was out of print and the cheapest used paperback copy I could find was over $50, so the $7.99 Kindle price looked pretty good.


----------



## Ergodic Mage (Jan 23, 2012)

The Kindle's User Guide. ha

The first novel was _How Firm a Foundation_ by David Weber.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark (Aug 6, 2012)

Mine was My Sisters Keeper. 

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Jeez, good question.  I am not sure.  I had started reading ebooks on my phone using a Kindle app before I got a Kindle.  I think it might have been a JA Konrath book, but I am not sure which one.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Knott Gneiss by Piers Anthony. I'm a big Xanth fan.


----------



## Dragonfly Editing (Janet) (May 29, 2012)

The first Kindle downloaded book I finished was _Demon Girl by Penelope Fletcher

Not sure which is the first I downloaded, though._


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have no idea. I can hardly remember the book I'm reading now.


----------



## raychensmith (Jul 11, 2012)

I popped my cherry with Stephen King's 11/22/63.  It was a beaut!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

*The Palace of Illusions* by Chitra Banerjee Divakaruni. Love her books!


N


----------



## Austin_Briggs (Aug 21, 2011)

In my case, the Captain Blood. It was Kindle for iPhone, but Kindle nevertheless. 

And it was free - still is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Crystal Singer by Anne McCaffrey, which I bought for $2.95; currently it's $7.99.  I bought several books before I even got my Kindle, so I had four or five waiting for me; that's the one I picked.

Betsy


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me I need to get back to reading the series, think I stopped at 5 or 6 .


----------



## Margo Karasek (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, this one took me a while to remember, but I think the very first ebook I purchased and read on the Kindle was _The Help_. Then I discovered the wonderful world of way cheaper ebooks


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Outlaws* by William Weldy was the first novel I read on my Kindlefire.


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

> A Stitch In Time by Andrew J Robinson.


I've been meaning to read that for years, but never got around to it. I didn't realize there was a Kindle edition!


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I found an early Agatha Christie that was free. I was so excited because I loooved her in junior high. Was so disappointed. Not sure if I've outgrown the books or if this one wasn't as good as the ones I loved as a kid because it was one of her first. Had planned on re-reading the Sherlock Holmes books , but the Christie disappointment scared me off.


----------



## AllisonKraft (Sep 13, 2011)

The Host by Stephenie Meyer. It was released the week I got my Kindle (first one was a 1st gen in 200, so I pre-ordered it to be instantly delivered. I remember thinking it was pretty cool that I could download it right away and not have to go find it in a store or wait for it to be mailed to me. Plus, back then Amazon was still selling most new releases and NYT bestsellers at $9.99, so it was a good deal on top of everything. I miss those days.


----------

